# Fstab, mtab changed?

## mrl4n

From last update I've problem with some disk.

fdisk

```
 # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sdb: 279,5 GiB, 300090728448 bytes, 586114704 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x19626f12

Dispositivo Avvio Start      Fine   Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdb1            63 586099394 586099332 279,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdc: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x7b48b2c5

Dispositivo Avvio Start       Fine    Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdc1   *        63 1953521663 1953521601 931,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Disk /dev/sdd: 189,9 GiB, 203928109056 bytes, 398297088 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xbd437a92

Dispositivo Avvio Start      Fine   Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdd1          2048 398292991 398290944 189,9G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x6410aaee

Dispositivo Avvio   Start       Fine    Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sda1   *        2048     264191     262144   128M 83 Linux

/dev/sda2          264192    8652799    8388608     4G 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         8652800 1953525167 1944872368 927,4G 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sde: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x000392c8

Dispositivo Avvio Start       Fine    Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sde1          2048 1953523711 1953521664 931,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdf: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x4255e31b

Dispositivo Avvio Start      Fine   Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdf1            63 976768064 976768002 465,8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
```

fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sde1              /mnt/archivio   ntfs-3g         noatime         0 1

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

//192.168.2.254/Media   /mnt/media      cifs            username=admin,password=password        0 0
```

This works until update, now I can't view /dev/sde content, but it's mounted.

```
# mount /dev/sde /mnt/archivio

mount: /dev/sde is already mounted or /mnt/archivio busy
```

----------

## Tony0945

What's with the commas in the output of "fdisk -l"? Mine has periods.

```
Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x000d25aa

Device     Boot   Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sda1  *       2048   2097151   2095104  1023M 83 Linux

/dev/sda2       2097152   4194303   2097152     1G 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3       4194304 488396799 484202496 230.9G 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1.8 TiB, 2000398934016 bytes, 3907029168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x06f452e6

Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors  Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1          63 3907024064 3907024002  1.8T 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 4.6 TiB, 5000981078016 bytes, 9767541168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 1418D901-5030-4145-BA3C-7275EF1C9029

Device       Start        End    Sectors  Size Type

/dev/sdc1     2048    1128447    1126400  550M EFI System

/dev/sdc2  1128448 9767540735 9766412288  4.6T Linux filesystem

Disk /dev/sdd: 7.6 GiB, 8103395328 bytes, 15826944 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x0001119f

Device     Boot Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type

/dev/sdd1  *        1 15826943 15826943  7.6G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

----------

## mrl4n

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> What's with the commas in the output of "fdisk -l"? Mine has periods.

 

I've posted mine

----------

## russK

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *Tony0945 wrote:*   What's with the commas in the output of "fdisk -l"? Mine has periods. 
> 
> I've posted mine

 

Indeed, the comma versus period is probably only due to difference in locale.

mrl4n,

Check 'dmesg | grep sde'?

Are you trying to mount /dev/sde versus /dev/sde1?

----------

## mrl4n

I've checked 

```
# dmesg | grep sde

[    1.653543] sd 17:0:0:0: [sde] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    1.653987] sd 17:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[    1.654135] sd 17:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.654151] sd 17:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.671492]  sde: sde1

[    1.671758] sd 17:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk
```

and yes, I try to mount /dev/sde1

```
# mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/archivio

Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.

The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which

could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
```

fuser

```
# fuser -v /dev/sde1

                     UTENTE      PID ACCESSO COMANDO

/dev/sde1:           root       3344 F.... mount.ntfs-3g
```

----------

## russK

Ah, so it is already mounted and you cannot see the content, is it a permissions issue?

```
id

ls -l /mnt

ls -l /mnt/archivio
```

----------

## ct85711

 *Quote:*   

> and yes, I try to mount /dev/sde1
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/archivio
> 
> ...

 

Now this error I have encountered before dealing with a Windows partition, especially with windows 10.  Windows 10 has what they refer to a new feature of "fast boot" but for that they took out the code to close/unmount the drive when you shutdown/reboot windows (probably works with sleep and hibernation too).  One thing you will get to live with is that drive being marked unclean constantly.

Either way, one thing you may want to do, is double check the output of mount (without anything after it).  This will tell you every mount that the system has opened, just in case if another process did something you were not wanting/expecting.

----------

## mrl4n

I don't know if it's a permission problem. Maybe I did not explain well.

I can see files in the shell as root and user, but I can't see and use it in gnome.

```
$ ls -l /mnt/archivio

totale 1175632

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096  5 ago 16.23 Appz

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8192 27 lug  2015 DivX

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 15 lug 14.13 Giochi

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28619416  7 nov  2011 Joomla Bible (Wiley, 2010, 0470509570).pdf

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1174050816 23 nov  2011 Joomla - Template collectios vol01.iso

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 17 lug  2015 Kalymnos2014

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root     167936 22 ago  2015 Karpathos 2015

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      32768  1 giu 14.17 mist3r

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      40960 20 mag 15.48 Mp3

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root     904704  1 dic  2006 msdia80.dll

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 23 giu  2014 $RECYCLE.BIN

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8192  1 set 17.38 sistemi operativi

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 13 giu  2014 System Volume Information
```

```
# id

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) gruppi=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),26(tape),27(video)
```

```
$ ls -l /mnt

totale 12

drwxrwxrwx 1 root   root   4096 30 set 09.36 archivio

drwxr-xr-x 2 mist3r root   4096 15 gen  2016 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x 2 mist3r mist3r 4096  1 lug 18.07 media
```

It's possible that system don't use mtab now?

----------

## Tony0945

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> I can see files in the shell as root and user, but I can't see and use it in gnome.

 

Ah! It's a GNOME problem!  Systemd? 

What are the use flags?  emerge -pv gvfs

----------

## mrl4n

Yes systemd...   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.28.3-r1::gentoo  USE="cdda gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gtk http systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -samba {-test} -zeroconf" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

It's "-fuse" the problem?

----------

## Tony0945

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.28.3-r1::gentoo  USE="cdda gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gtk http systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -samba {-test} -zeroconf" 0 KiB
> 
> ...

 

I'm using Mate without systemd

```
[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.24.2-r1::gentoo  USE="cdda fuse gtk http samba udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -systemd {-test} -zeroconf" 
```

Since you are using Gnome, you probably should keep those use flags. We do differ on fuse and samba.

Yes, I would try adding fuse to the  package use flags and reemerging "emerge -a1v gvfs" Does your kernel support FUSE?

Or as a quick test without modifying package.use "USE+=" fuse" emerge -a1v gvfs"

----------

## mrl4n

My kernel support fuse, before last upgrade all worked fine.

With the new USE (I added nfs and fuse) now I can see my windows network but not the disk...during the boot I read mount /dev/sde1, in the shell I can see files in, but in gnome I can't.  :Sad: 

----------

## Tony0945

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> My kernel support fuse, before last upgrade all worked fine.
> 
> With the new USE (I added nfs and fuse) now I can see my windows network but not the disk...during the boot I read mount /dev/sde1, in the shell I can see files in, but in gnome I can't. 

 It's got to be something with Gnome and/or systemd. Sorry, I can't help, but I left Gnome over systemd and that ugly Windows 8 interface. Real Linux sees your disk, but Gnome doesn't.

----------

## mrl4n

I don't understand the difference between two identical disks; dev/sdb it's a windows archive, like dev/sde.

In the fstab I mount to boot /dev/sde and I can't see it in gnome; dev/sdb is mounted by hand when needed and it is in the disks list in gnome

If I modify in fstab dev/sde like dev/sdb settings, I've an error during boot and system don't mount the disk...   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

